# Certified Construction Sample Exam/Practice Questions



## ruggercsc (Dec 16, 2016)

Does anybody know where to get sample practice questions for the Certified Construction Manager Exam?  I purchased the Self Study Kit through CMAA, but that does not have any practice questions.

There is one publication available through Amazon, etc., but it has negative reviews.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 7, 2017)

Note:  I took and passed the CCM Exam yesterday.  Here is the link to the only sample questions I could find:

 https://www.createspace.com/5852835

It helped a little.  I would rate it 2.5 stars out of 5 stars.  What I did not like about it is that it had questions like "pick all that apply" and it may give 7 choices and 5 of them are correct choices.  The actual exam is nothing like that, it is multiple choice where you just pick the best response from A,B,C,D.


----------



## Moonlitaria (May 30, 2017)

Hey Rugger - thanks for the massive breakdown on your other thread.  I have 15+ years of experience as a scheduler/ project controls.  If you have to choose between purchasing the practice exam and CMAA's study kit, which do you think is best?  (If I pass it, I have to stay with my company for TWO years.... not 6 months.... TWO YEARS!).


----------



## ruggercsc (May 30, 2017)

Moonlitaria said:


> Hey Rugger - thanks for the massive breakdown on your other thread.  I have 15+ years of experience as a scheduler/ project controls.  If you have to choose between purchasing the practice exam and CMAA's study kit, which do you think is best?  (If I pass it, I have to stay with my company for TWO years.... not 6 months.... TWO YEARS!).


The Study Kit (which is just CMAA's  publications on quality, time management, cost management, sustainability, etc.) is much more relevant and is what is on the test.  The practice exam just gives a sample of the the type of questions that may be on the exam and the sample questions were not the great, but they were the only ones I could find.  CMAA does not publish a sample test yet (at least when I took the exam).

If you had to choose between the $550 study kit and the $40 sample questions, go with the study kit.


----------



## Ari (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi,

willing to take the CCM test but I can’t find practice exam questions anywhere except the one on amazon which is poorly rated. I purchased the study kit from CCM website however it’s very lengthy and time consuming, would anyone has recommendations for practice questions, or strategies to pass the CCM test.

thanks Ari-

PE-civil


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 16, 2018)

Ari said:


> Hi,
> 
> willing to take the CCM test but I can’t find practice exam questions anywhere except the one on amazon which is poorly rated. I purchased the study kit from CCM website however it’s very lengthy and time consuming, would anyone has recommendations for practice questions, or strategies to pass the CCM test.
> 
> ...


I registered for the on-line SOP modules. It included videos that varied in length (30 minutes to 3 hours long) and covered each area (e.g. Time, Cost, Quality Management, Safety, etc.).  At the end of each module, I was offered a practice exam that was very similar to the actual exam. The questions were not the same but the level of difficulty was similar as well as the layout. All through the module, there were learning checks (short quizzes) as well. 

I went through all of them like 2 weeks before I sat for the exam and passed. This is the only practice exam that I know of.  The cost was around $800 or $1100 I think but my company is a mega member and I didn't have to pay for the modules. I just entered a code and I got them for free. 

If you can't do this, then yes, you will need to read everything in the kit and study. I don't think there are any free practice exams.


----------



## tca979 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello,

I am planning to take the CCM test within a month. Anyone here wants to resell their study kits? The $550 cost is way too much for something I will never use again.

Thanks,

AT


----------



## Marechal (Mar 8, 2018)

@tca979 I hope you passed the exam. but you definitely need to have the study kit. the exams questions are gear towards those books. The main advise is to understand the phases and their respective documentations. Also make sure you are good on Scheduling (CPM, Float...)  they asked about 6 questions on these topics.

Sample CCMCMIT QUESTION

https://quizlet.com/53113507/cmit-flash-cards/

Good look

Marechal


----------



## Jaded and poor (Nov 3, 2020)

The CMAA organization is a mafia like structure and they jealously guard their books and material.  It is very hard to find anything to study by without paying inflated dollars for it.  They believe that big employers will always pay for it so they charge out the yazoo.  I have the official study guides, and they are littered with typos.  They did not employ any of the quality control they tout throughout their material for CMs to practice in the field.  Hahaha.  Thousands of regular folks are left without options because it is so expensive.  If the prices were lowered, they would get many more members and many more folks practicing what they preach.  But dollars now are obviously the goal.


----------

